# Welche Vorschau haben Sie in der PC Games 10/04 zuerst gelesen?



## Administrator (31. August 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## beafsteak (31. August 2004)

Scheinbar sind der PCG ausfühliche Vorschauen wichtiger als ausfühliche Tests.  

Was interssieren mich 8 Seiten Anno 3 das in 3 Jahren erscheinen wird und garantiert keinen MP enthalten wird.

Wenn ich im Gegenzug nur 1 Seite Test zum wohl realistischten Rally Spiel bekomme. Da stimmen doch die Verhältnisse nicht


----------



## js (1. September 2004)

beafsteak am 31.08.2004 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar sind der PCG ausfühliche Vorschauen wichtiger als ausfühliche Tests.
> 
> Was interssieren mich 8 Seiten Anno 3 das in 3 Jahren erscheinen wird und garantiert keinen MP enthalten wird.
> 
> Wenn ich im Gegenzug nur 1 Seite Test zum wohl realistischten Rally Spiel bekomme. Da stimmen doch die Verhältnisse nicht



Petra hat ja bereits in einem anderen Thread zu dem Thema Stellung bezogen: Das Richard Burns Testmuster kam so spät, dass nicht mehr als eine Seite umsetzbar war.


----------



## Fipseman (4. September 2004)

js am 01.09.2004 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> beafsteak am 31.08.2004 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Testmuster kam so spät? Also wenn man keine Zeit für mehr als eine Seite hat, dann hat man es auch nicht richtig gespielt.
 Wird dann nochmal darüber berichtet? Oder wird das einfach so unter den Teppich gekehrt? Ja ich versteh schon, ihr wolltet eben noch vor dem Release die Kaufentscheidung erleichtern durch einen "Test". Leider kann ich mit diesem "Test" gar nix anfangen. Ihr könntet doch in der nächsten Ausgabe etwas intesiver darüber berichten. Denn wenn es so weiter geht, dass die PcGames immer früher rauskommt, dann könntet ihr die Ausgabe 11/04 noch vor dem Release (09.09.04) rausbringen und mir wirklich etwas Kaufberatung bieten. Aber das geht wahrscheinlich auch nicht, denn jede Seite in der neuen Ausgabe is wahrscheinlich schon verplant für diverse Previews zu, wie wärs mal mit, Neocrom, The Fall oder Splinter Cell 15.


----------



## dArkh3r0 (11. September 2004)

hast recht


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (11. September 2004)

Vorschauen sind doch eh immer nur Blendung der Leser.

Es kommt selten genauso, und zu dem Termin wie in der Vorschau angegeben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2004)

Hell-is-on-Earth am 11.09.2004 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschauen sind doch eh immer nur Blendung der Leser.
> 
> Es kommt selten genauso, und zu dem Termin wie in der Vorschau angegeben.



Etwas kürzere ( X Seiten für ein Anno 3, welches in etwa 2 Jahren erscheint halte ich für deutlich zu viel) Previews, wo Schwächen und Mängel etwas deutlicher angesprochen werden wäre in meinen Augen ne feine Sache. Das die Anno 3 Präsentation toll gemacht war und viele Features vollmundig angekündigt werden war ja klar. Sonst wäre es nur ne kurze Newszeile geworden. Und gerade nach dem Vorgänger wäre eine kritischere Berichterstattung wünschenswert.


----------



## Harlekin (12. September 2004)

js am 01.09.2004 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> beafsteak am 31.08.2004 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wozu habt ihr denn alle, wahrscheinlich, ne Ausbildung zum Redakteur gemacht?
Da heißt es improvisieren


----------

